# Natura Pet Food Recall



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Check the attached link for more information:http://www.evopet.com/recall

Or here: Natura Pet Issues Voluntary Recall of Specialized Dry Pet Foods Due to Possible Health Risk 

I would like to stress that while I take this voluntary recall seriously, it is not a reason to panic. Personally, we feed our dogs EVO Turkey/Chicken & will continue to do so. 

Please DO NOT use this thread as opportunity to start up the "bash P&G" thread again, or to comment upon whether or not you, as a raw feeder, would feed your dog dry or canned food. 

Thanks,


----------



## Breathing Borla (Apr 30, 2010)

I have been having issues with Roxy again and had to go through another round of blood tests ect. I wonder.....

she's been on the same EVO for a long time so I think it's time to switch anyway. The California naturals and EVO blend I was doing didn't work out (stool to hard) another vet trip...

The vet wants me to go with a different single protein food for a while so here I am again looking for answers. They suggested a prescription rabbit royal canin I think but it was 68 bucks for 17 lbs. Too much..


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Breathing Borla said:


> I have been having issues with Roxy again and had to go through another round of blood tests ect. I wonder.....
> 
> she's been on the same EVO for a long time so I think it's time to switch anyway. The California naturals and EVO blend I was doing didn't work out (stool to hard) another vet trip...
> 
> The vet wants me to go with a different single protein food for a while so here I am again looking for answers. They suggested a prescription rabbit royal canin I think but it was 68 bucks for 17 lbs. Too much..


Instinct makes a rabbit formula. It's pricey too, but not as much as the vet's Rx food.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Verus Opticoat is a single protein fish formula made by a good company and the food is made at Ohio Pet Foods.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

curious...

what are the only companies to NEVER have a recall? Fromm, Tim's and Nutrisource come to mind though I'm really uncertain on this??

Can someone confirm?


Let me just throw this thought out there....More of a devil's advocate type stance....
...and one more thought. Just because a company DOESN'T have a recall, is this a good thing? Maybe it just means they are less stringent on quality issues. Some companies are really, really cautious. 

I mean, P and G has a Quality Control dept that probably rivals the SIZE of many companies. Also, they have a brand name that is probably guarded to the hilt. Many simple things could trigger a recall that might NOT trigger one at a small company. Fromm might never even catch something that a larger company would. 

Again, these are just points of discussion. I honestly don't KNOW. Personally, I'm so confused on food and the health of pets right now, i don't know what to believe or buy any more.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

I heard about this recall about a week ago but I decided to keep using Healthwise Lamb and Oatmeal. My dog does really well on it and I see no need to change because of a salmonella scare in a select few bags. 
I just made sure that the bag I purchased wasn't on the recall list (even though the store that was selling it had already removed any recalled bags). 
I agree with you Kevin... who knows if a company is "better" because they have had zero recalls.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I believe that Fromm, NutriSource (which also includes Pure Vita and Planet Organics) and Earthborn have never had recalls; as well as any foods produced at Ohio Pet Foods (Dr. Tim's, Annamaet, Verus, and ??). Could be other companies I'm not aware of.

Also, even though a company may end up issuing a voluntary recall (which most of them are), the problem is often not identified by the company itself. Acana Grasslands potential salmonella problem was identified at a U.S. border crossing check. I believe the initial Natura problem was identified at a store in Michigan . . . and so on.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Kevin, I'm not positive but I don't think Annamaet has had a recall. For me, one recall isn't a big deal, depending on the reason for the recall. The 2007 recalls we're biggies and I won't feed any of those foods. The more recent one with the FDA report showing the plant using duct tape and cardboard is a red flag for me. If I found out that a food maker I liked repaired their equipment in the same manner, that is enough or me to never buy their foods again. 
As I said above, the reason or the recall is important to me. It's no secret I like The Honest Kitchens products. They recently recalled some due to bad parsley. I'm ok with that. If it happens again and again, I won't be ok with it. 
There are hundreds of quality foods out there to choose from, I don't need to use a food that has had recurrent recalls.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

good replies, guys. thank you.

PDX makes a great point. My theoretical point of view ONLY applies if the company themselves issues the recall. If a 3rd party catches something wrong.... then the no recall status of companies certainly holds weight. 

Personally, I LIKE companies without recalls so my point of view was purely from a devil's advocate standpoint. Just makes me feel better, if nothing else.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

InkedMarie said:


> Kevin, I'm not positive but I don't think Annamaet has had a recall. For me, one recall isn't a big deal, depending on the reason for the recall. The 2007 recalls we're biggies and I won't feed any of those foods. The more recent one with the FDA report showing the plant using duct tape and cardboard is a red flag for me. If I found out that a food maker I liked repaired their equipment in the same manner, that is enough or me to never buy their foods again.
> As I said above, the reason or the recall is important to me. It's no secret I like The Honest Kitchens products. They recently recalled some due to bad parsley. I'm ok with that. If it happens again and again, I won't be ok with it.
> There are hundreds of quality foods out there to choose from, I don't need to use a food that has had recurrent recalls.


I know I am a raw feeder so not qualified here - but I agree with the above comment. (I do know plenty of people who feed kibble) if a company had a recall and the problem was sorted promptly surely they would be more dilligent in future. If however there were many recalls then yes maybe avoid that company.
When my daughter was a baby and starting on solids I found a piece of sharp metal in her baby rice from one of NZ's most well known producers, it was horrible because I was just about to put a spoonful in her mouth when I spotted 'the odd object' which was a thin shaving of metal. After I complained and waited for a response (which took far too long in my opinion 3 weeks) it didn't stop me using their product again. I know kibble and babyfood are different things but sometimes a recall (with kibble) isn't always the end of the world. The melamine debacle was pretty shocking though.
You are lucky in USA as you have so many more products to choose from. We are quite limited here.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

"You are lucky in USA as you have so many more products to choose from. We are quite limited here."

England too, worst choice of foods I have seen. Terrible products. The good Italian, Scandinavian & German brands aren't available there.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

monster'sdad said:


> "You are lucky in USA as you have so many more products to choose from. We are quite limited here."
> 
> England too, worst choice of foods I have seen. Terrible products. The good Italian, Scandinavian & German brands aren't available there.


Interesting. Why do you think that is? considering that those countries are not a great distance apart from one another. Do the Italian and German brands not export at all?


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

PDXdogmom said:


> Interesting. Why do you think that is? considering that those countries are not a great distance apart from one another. Do the Italian and German brands not export at all?


I don't know maybe politics. I have lots of friends in England and they have pretty crappy choices by US standards and are about 20 years behind the times in other ways. None of Euro brands export to here either and some probably would do well. Farmina N&D would clean up here I think.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I remember you linking to the Farmina N&D Italian food in the past. It did look quite good on paper; and I liked that they listed the percentages of meat protein. For example, 1st ingredient: fresh boneless chicken (26%); 2nd ingredient: dehydrated chicken meat (25%). How I wish the U.S. foods were required to do that.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I believe foods sold in the EU have to list percentages? The bags of Acana here have the percentages in some languages!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Recalls are the #1 reason I wish all the "best foods" type lists would consider more than just paper.


----------



## Breathing Borla (Apr 30, 2010)

I went with Adana singles duck and pear, so far so good.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

This was posted today at dog food advisor website, the recalled foods expands Natura Pet Expands Recall of California Natural, Innova, EVO and More


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Sapphire-Light said:


> This was posted today at dog food advisor website, the recalled foods expands Natura Pet Expands Recall of California Natural, Innova, EVO and More


Thanks for posting that... we've been away at field trials this weekend & I just saw the info when we finished up. 

Fortunately, our size & type of EVO is still unaffected.


----------



## Breathing Borla (Apr 30, 2010)

My 28 lb EVO turkey and chicken is on the list. With the problems I have been having I wonder.

What's the best way to wash out her food bin? The Acana is making her itchy so I am on to blue buffalo basics as soon as I can get to the store tomorrow, but I still have the EVO in her food bin. I didn't know this was expanded so I feed it to her again for a day or two since I pulled the Acana and she seems to be acting wired again so I called the store and they told me to bring it in.

God I hope she will be ok, I didn't know this had expanded and gave it to her when it looks like it was what was causing her to get sick in the first place., ugh crappy feeling.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Breathing Borla said:


> My 28 lb EVO turkey and chicken is on the list. With the problems I have been having I wonder.
> 
> What's the best way to wash out her food bin? The Acana is making her itchy so I am on to blue buffalo basics as soon as I can get to the store tomorrow, but I still have the EVO in her food bin. I didn't know this was expanded so I feed it to her again for a day or two since I pulled the Acana and she seems to be acting wired again so I called the store and they told me to bring it in.
> 
> God I hope she will be ok, I didn't know this had expanded and gave it to her when it looks like it was what was causing her to get sick in the first place., ugh crappy feeling.


You can wash the bin with a splash of bleach and hot water and rinse it well. This recall is aimed at the people that handle the food not so much the dogs.

You should try Annamaet Aqualuk or Manitok if your dog is senstive.


----------



## Breathing Borla (Apr 30, 2010)

monster'sdad said:


> You can wash the bin with a splash of bleach and hot water and rinse it well. This recall is aimed at the people that handle the food not so much the dogs.
> 
> You should try Annamaet Aqualuk or Manitok if your dog is senstive.


The symptoms for dogs is exactly what she had! So either way, I will move on to something else. I have no idea what those two are you suggested? What brand are they? The vet said she wanted her on a single protein food for a while so I was trying to follow that but the Acana duck made her real itchy, that was my idea that the vet said was ok. They suggested blue buffalo basics turkey and potato, so I think I will try that. The prescription food they gave her is off the charts expensive (68 bucks for17 lbs), so that's out.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Annamaet Grain Free Aqualuk Dog Food

Annamaet Grain Free Manitok Dog Food


----------



## Breathing Borla (Apr 30, 2010)

riddick4811 said:


> Annamaet Grain Free Aqualuk Dog Food
> 
> Annamaet Grain Free Manitok Dog Food


Thanks, it doesn't look like I can get that here and also the vet said she wanted h on a single protein for a while so I should probably take that advice for now.

Here is the store I go to and the brands they have

Dog & Cat Food Brands | Healthy Pet Aurora


----------

